# mead



## wine (Oct 10, 2009)

what price do you pay for your honey to be used in mead ???
I'm having a hard time to find 15 pounds that is at the right price .
I found some that sounded good but when I stated looking closer 
it was honey blend ,, meaning honey and corn syrup mix ..
Have any of you run into this ??? would it make good mead ????
wish I was living in MI ,, I know a beekeeper there and could get a good deal on some but its a long drive from MN ,
what is the best yeast for mead ?? I have allergy's so My taste comes and goes ,so I have to ask dumb things as I can not taste 95%of the time .


----------



## kyleb (Oct 13, 2009)

*Are you in the twin cities?*

If you are in the twin cities there is a brewing/wine supple shop called Midwest Brewing in St. Louis park that sells bulk honey for mead. I've never used it so I don't know the quality but I think it was about $40 for 15lb. Wedge co-op sells lots of local honeys but the price is considerably higher I think.


----------



## Malkore (Oct 13, 2009)

good honey is not very cheap. $40 for 15lbs sounds pretty good to me, that's barely more than grocery store (blended/filtered/processed) honey costs.


----------



## wine (Oct 13, 2009)

thank you for the quick reply .. I'll have to ckeck them out ..
last year I made some mead from honey I got at sams ,, I realy cann't say what it tasted like ,, as I said , I taste nothing .. I just like to make wine ,, 
the kids say its good so it cann't be to bad ( I'm in the 60s so the kids are friends younger then me ,and my 5 kids ( in there 30s ) )
Ive made mead ,, apple ,, grape ,, cranberry ,and bannana
thanks again for your reply


----------



## Wade E (Oct 13, 2009)

$45 for 15 lbs here of Golden Rod or Orange Blossom from PA. plus shipping.


----------



## crowquill (Oct 14, 2009)

I pay $12 for a 5 pound jar from a local beekeeper. I usually bring him a bottle of mead when I pick up honey and that helps keep the cost down.


----------



## Malkore (Oct 15, 2009)

sam's club honey is decent if you're on a budget, or if you're going to add fruit or lots of spices, which typically mask much of the honey flavor and aroma.

it'll at least give you an idea of what mead is like, and it'll only get better with 'better' honey sources.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 15, 2009)

My firts melomel was from BJ's honey and it was a big hit but dont know it woukld be that good straight up like Malkore said, mine was masked by Blueberry.


----------

